# immunologist



## bapsmom (May 9, 2013)

I have been struggling with hyper symptoms since May 3rd. I had a partial thyroidectomy on
June 3rd. My 1/2 thyroid has been working hard and my levels are 'normal' but I feel incredibly hyper. I went to a naturopath yesterday and she suggested that I see sn immunologist. Her feeling is that my immune system is shot and possibly an immunologist could help get my hashi's under control. My allergies are out of control as well.

Does anyone see sn immunologist for their Hashimotos? If so, how do they compare with endocrinologists? I am hoping better because I got the check back in 5 weeks for a blood test.


----------

